# Altes Thema Kein Bankfach Angezeigt



## Hastra (28. August 2006)

Ich weis das Thema ist jetzt schon mehrfach im alten Forum besprochen worden. Und die vorschläge dort habe ich auch versucht aber es Funktioniert trotzdem nicht.
Da es ein Gilden-Bankfach ist, ist das etwas dumm.
Und sollangsam weis ich nicht mehr weiter! Die Einstellungen im Blasc wurden mehrfach kontrolliert und updaten tut er auch.
Kann da vielleicht mir noch helfen?

Hier mal der Name und der Realm falls nötig

Name : Kirith
Realm: Der Rat von Dalaran


----------



## RGriedel (28. August 2006)

Gleiches Problem: 4 Chars auf dem gleichen Rechner, gleicher Server.
2 davon haben ein Bankfach, die anderen beiden nicht.
Updates laufen wie gewünscht.

Kann da vielleicht jemand helfen?

Name : JoeSmith
Realm: Wrathbringer


----------



## Crowley (28. August 2006)

Könnt ihr mal bitte die Datei <WoW>/WTF/<Account>/SavedVariables.lua/BLASCProfiler.lua posten?


----------



## RGriedel (28. August 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte die Datei <WoW>/WTF/<Account>/SavedVariables.lua/BLASCProfiler.lua posten?



Update:
wenn ich speziell Tab=5 versuche, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
Warning: array_keys(): The first argument should be an array in /var/www/webserver/typo3/blasc/include/herold_char.inc.php on line 929

wie gewünscht die Datei:

BLASCProfile = {
	["char"] = {
		["Wrathbringer"] = {
			["Joesmith"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 43,
					["sta"] = 42,
					["spi"] = 36,
					["agi"] = 32,
					["int"] = 33,
				},
				["guildrank"] = 9,
				["BankChar"] = 1,
				["settings"] = {
					["Inventory"] = 1,
					["Talents"] = 1,
					["Gold"] = 1,
					["Equip"] = 1,
					["Recipes"] = 1,
					["Bank"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 0,
					["arcane"] = 0,
					["fire"] = 0,
					["shadow"] = 0,
					["nature"] = 0,
				},
				["armor"] = 1477,
				["level"] = 21,
				["guildname"] = "Night Dragons",
				["race"] = "Mensch",
				["pvprank"] = 1,
				["melee"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 173,
					["dps"] = 23.53361354573011,
					["attackspeed"] = 1.700000080745667,
					["damage"] = "34:47",
				},
				["equip"] = {
					["Waist"] = "9788:0:1182",
					["Finger0"] = "1156:0:0",
					["Legs"] = "2865:0:0",
					["Tabard"] = "5976:0:0",
					["Feet"] = "3482:0:0",
					["Chest"] = "6731:0:0",
					["SecondaryHand"] = "4820:0:0",
					["Shirt"] = "2575:0:0",
					["MainHand"] = "5192:0:0",
					["Hands"] = "7606:0:0",
					["Wrist"] = "2868:0:0",
					["Shoulder"] = "3481:0:0",
					["Back"] = "4695:0:0",
				},
				["money"] = 40053,
				["tradespec"] = {
					["S"] = 0,
					["E"] = 0,
					["L"] = 0,
				},
				["mana"] = 740,
				["class"] = "Paladin",
				["inv"] = {
					["2678:0:0"] = 17,
					["3239:0:0"] = 20,
					["2840:0:0"] = 31,
					["2863:0:0"] = 20,
					["2862:0:0"] = 20,
					["858:0:0"] = 4,
					["3490:0:0"] = 1,
					["5956:0:0"] = 1,
					["118:0:0"] = 1,
					["2589:0:0"] = 5,
					["3681:0:0"] = 1,
					["6365:0:0"] = 1,
					["159:0:0"] = 20,
					["6948:0:0"] = 1,
					["2901:0:0"] = 1,
				},
				["talents"] = {
					["Schutz"] = "0500000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Heilig"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Vergeltung"] = "0500000000000000000000000000000000000000",
				},
				["version"] = "0.11.0",
				["sex"] = 2,
				["health"] = 676,
				["skills"] = {
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
					["Sprache: Gemeinsprache"] = "300:300",
					["Heilig"] = "1:1",
					["Äxte"] = "1:105",
					["Erste Hilfe"] = "145:150",
					["Kochkunst"] = "150:225",
					["Vergeltung"] = "1:1",
					["Schmiedekunst"] = "172:225",
					["Zweihandschwerter"] = "6:110",
					["Schwere Rüstung"] = "1:1",
					["Leder"] = "1:1",
					["Schwerter"] = "106:110",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "51:105",
					["Schild"] = "1:1",
					["Schutz"] = "1:1",
					["Verteidigung"] = "98:105",
					["Zweihandäxte"] = "1:105",
					["Angeln"] = "73:150",
					["Streitkolben"] = "6:110",
					["Bergbau"] = "137:225",
					["Zweihandstreitkolben"] = "100:110",
				},
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0.2431372692808509,
				["guildtitle"] = "Neuer Drache",
			},
		},
	},
	["version"] = "0.11.0",
	["obj"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
	},
	["items"] = {
	},
}

BLASC_upload = 1

BLASC_Version = "0.13.0"


----------



## Crowley (28. August 2006)

Danke RGriedel,

deine Datei enthält zwar keine Informationen über das Bankfach, jedoch sollte das Bankfach dadurch auch nicht gelöscht werden.

Für mich wären insbesondere diese Dateien von Interesse, nach deren Upload ein bisher gefülltes Bankfach ungewünscht geleert wird.


----------



## Gast (28. August 2006)

Hallo Crowley,
Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Bei den beiden Chars wurden die Bankfächer von Anfang an nicht angezeigt. Genau wie sie bei den beiden anderen von Anfang an zu sehen waren. Alle 4 Chars waren schon vorhanden, als ich den Client installiert habe. Ich habe auch nur einmal konfiguriert. ( so wie ich es verstehe für alle 4 gleichzeitig )

Hast Du denn schon eine Idee wo das Problem liegt?

Gruß
RGriedel


----------



## Crowley (28. August 2006)

Ich glaub ich hab den Fehler jetzt gefunden. Ich werd morgen einen Patch für den Profiler online stellen, der das Problem hoffentlich löst.


----------



## Gast (29. August 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab den Fehler jetzt gefunden. Ich werd morgen einen Patch für den Profiler online stellen, der das Problem hoffentlich löst.



Das wäre super! Vielen Dank!
Gruß
RGriedel


----------



## Gast (29. August 2006)

stand 17:00 heute immernoch dieses problem.

charname: botsetitems

BLASCProfiler.lua wie folgt:

```
BLASCProfile = {
	["char"] = {
		["Mannoroth"] = {
			["Botsetitems"] = {
				["pvprank"] = 0,
				["settings"] = {
					["Inventory"] = 1,
					["Bank"] = 1,
				},
				["class"] = "Hexenmeister",
				["recipes"] = 1,
				["BankChar"] = 1,
				["inv"] = {
					["16696:0:0"] = 2,
					["20871:0:0"] = 5,
					["19270:0:0"] = 1,
					["18679:0:0"] = 1,
					["15414:0:0"] = 1,
					["20862:0:0"] = 22,
					["19768:0:0"] = 70,
					["16735:0:0"] = 1,
					["19271:0:0"] = 1,
					["16685:0:0"] = 2,
					["8165:0:0"] = 5,
					["16681:0:0"] = 1,
					["7392:0:0"] = 20,
					["20867:0:0"] = 2,
					["16702:0:0"] = 2,
					["16723:0:0"] = 3,
					["4234:0:0"] = 50,
					["19260:0:0"] = 1,
					["19767:0:0"] = 55,
					["19279:0:0"] = 1,
					["15412:0:0"] = 22,
					["17414:0:0"] = 1,
					["16697:0:0"] = 1,
					["20864:0:0"] = 16,
					["15407:0:0"] = 44,
					["16684:0:0"] = 1,
					["15416:0:0"] = 51,
					["20861:0:0"] = 15,
					["16804:0:0"] = 1,
					["15045:0:0"] = 1,
					["20859:0:0"] = 16,
					["20873:0:0"] = 2,
					["18359:0:0"] = 1,
					["15408:0:0"] = 30,
					["20865:0:0"] = 13,
					["16705:0:0"] = 4,
					["16722:0:0"] = 1,
					["20870:0:0"] = 1,
					["15415:0:0"] = 2,
					["16713:0:0"] = 1,
					["12607:0:0"] = 2,
					["19233:0:0"] = 1,
					["20868:0:0"] = 2,
					["20860:0:0"] = 21,
					["20863:0:0"] = 19,
					["8171:0:0"] = 6,
					["20858:0:0"] = 19,
				},
				["race"] = "Mensch",
				["version"] = "0.12.0",
				["sex"] = 3,
				["guildrank"] = 0,
				["level"] = 1,
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0,
				["bank"] = {
					["16680:0:0"] = 2,
					["19270:0:0"] = 3,
					["19275:0:0"] = 1,
					["16736:0:0"] = 1,
					["19273:0:0"] = 2,
					["11733:0:0"] = 1,
					["19818:0:0"] = 1,
					["19814:0:0"] = 1,
					["16830:0:0"] = 2,
					["16716:0:0"] = 2,
					["19232:0:0"] = 1,
					["19274:0:0"] = 2,
					["19259:0:0"] = 1,
					["16723:0:0"] = 3,
					["19279:0:0"] = 4,
					["19234:0:0"] = 2,
					["19816:0:0"] = 1,
					["16804:0:0"] = 1,
					["16681:0:0"] = 5,
					["18600:0:0"] = 1,
					["16717:0:0"] = 1,
					["19815:0:0"] = 1,
					["19233:0:0"] = 1,
					["19821:0:0"] = 1,
					["19236:0:0"] = 1,
					["11737:0:0"] = 1,
					["17413:0:0"] = 1,
					["16685:0:0"] = 1,
					["19280:0:0"] = 1,
					["18364:0:0"] = 1,
					["16806:0:0"] = 1,
					["19813:0:0"] = 1,
					["19230:0:0"] = 2,
					["19819:0:0"] = 1,
				},
			},
		},
	},
	["version"] = "0.12.0",
	["obj"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
	},
	["items"] = {
	},
}

BLASC_upload = 1

BLASC_Version = "0.13.0"
```

vielen dank für eure mühen!


----------



## Crowley (29. August 2006)

So, wenn ihr auf das BLASC-Symbol rechtsklickt und "neue BLASC Version" suchen macht, sollte er die Interface Addons aktualisieren, und eine Version vom BLASCProfiler installieren, die das Problem nicht mehr hat.


----------



## Jadzia (30. August 2006)

Bei mir sind die Chars auch noch nicht vollständig geladen. Es fehlen das Bankfächer und diverse Tränke!


----------



## Doucor (30. August 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab den Fehler jetzt gefunden. Ich werd morgen einen Patch für den Profiler online stellen, der das Problem hoffentlich löst.



Welche Version wird das sein? Bei mir scheint der Auto update nicht zu funktionieren...

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und Grüsse

Body


----------



## Crowley (30. August 2006)

Das Update ist schon da, allerdings wurde der Client noch nicht informiert, automatisch danach zu suchen, da wir noch ein kleines Client-Update dazu packen wollen. Per "neue BLASC Version suchen" kann man sich das Update aber schon holen.


----------



## Roran (30. August 2006)

Zur Not kannst du auch in dem Verzeichnis *World of Warcraft\BLASC*
die Datei *BLASC.exe* von Hand löschen und dann die Datei *Loaderpatch.exe* starten.

Dann hast du immer die neuste Version drauf, auch wenn das Automatisch nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## Gast (1. September 2006)

also, neue version drauf, auch von hand geupdatet (wie im post vor mir beschrieben), hat auch so weit geklappt... und trotzdem werden die bankfächer nicht aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


botbarren, botsetitems, botkraeuter, botrezepte


----------



## Roran (1. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> also, neue version drauf, auch von hand geupdatet (wie im post vor mir beschrieben), hat auch so weit geklappt... und trotzdem werden die bankfächer nicht aktualisiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast du IRC ?
Wenn ja komm mal in Q-Net #Blasc rein, ich bin noch Online.


----------



## *Stilzkin* (Gast) (1. September 2006)

Bei mir das selbe Problem. 9 Charakter - selber Server - selber Rechner - selbe Einstellungen im Blasc-Client und nur bei einem wird das Bankfach angezeit.
Hab auch schon die neueste Version von Blasc, geht aber trotzdem nicht.

Sadoria / Gilnes --> Bankfach wird angezeigt

Sadomine, Stichlein, Stilzkin, .......... wird es nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Gast (2. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Hast du IRC ?
> Wenn ja komm mal in Q-Net #Blasc rein, ich bin noch Online.



habs leider zu spät gelesen
hab mich jetzt mal in #blasc eingeloggt, bin dort unter dem namen swem|ExMD zu finden

hau mich einfach mal an, wenn du wieder da bist

vielen dank


----------



## Gast (9. September 2006)

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Früher wurden meine Gilden-Bankchars angezeigt. Jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich weiß auch nicht was ich machen soll. Kannte das alte Forum nicht. Vielleicht standen da ja Tips die mir helfen würden? Falls sie noch jmd im Kopf hat kann er es mir ja gerne hier schreiben.
MfG


----------



## Aeldra (11. September 2006)

Falls es einen Fix gab, scheint dieser aber nicht in der Version im Zip vom manuellen Upload zu sein. Denn das Datum von der BLASCProfiler.lua ist vom 26.7.06.

Mein Bankfach wird übrigens auch nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Rascal (11. September 2006)

Soweit ich weiss gibts den noch nicht.

Einziges Workaround das ich im Kopf habe, ist das deaktivieren der "Fähigkeiten"-Anzeige... dadurch fehlt bei mir allerdings das Inventar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Caoilfhionn* (Gast) (12. September 2006)

Auch bei mir wird leider kein Bankfach angezeigt. Des weiteren fehlt bei mir auch die Auflistung meiner erlernten Rezepte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und genau wegen diesen beiden Optionen hab ich mir den blasc-Client eigentlich installiert. Gibts vllt trotzdem ne bekannte Möglichkeit, meine Rezepte anderen zugänglich zu machen? Angehakt ist alles, der Client aktualisiert auch immer fleißig beim Beenden des Spiels.


----------



## *Caoilfhionn* (Gast) (12. September 2006)

Ich korrigiere mich: Bankfach und Rezepte sind nun endlich aufgetaucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (15. September 2006)

Ich finde es langsam echt schade das das Problem mit den Bank- und Inventarfächern immernoch nicht behoben ist. Denn das ist in meinen Augen eine der wichtigsten und angenehmsten Funktionen an Blasc. Wenn sich hier im Thread wenigstens was tun würde und man Informatinen erhalten würde ob an dem Problem garbeitet wird oder nicht. 

Aber ohne die Funktion wird das Programm einfach nur überflüssig.

Bei dem hier wird nicht mal das Gold angezeigt obwohl ich alles incl. Bank und Inventar übertrage.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem hier steht in den Rezepten noch Lederverarbeitung obwohl ich das schon lange verlernt habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn das so weitergeht mit null Support werdet ihr von mir keine Daten mehr für eure DB erhalten. Ja ich weiß es ist ein gratis Angebot. Aber dafür füttere ich eure Datenbank und je kompletter diese ist desto mehr Besucher bekommt ihr und verdient mehr an der Werbung also spart euch das Argument.


----------



## Rascal (15. September 2006)

Hallo



Gast schrieb:


> Ich finde es langsam echt schade das das Problem mit den Bank- und Inventarfächern immernoch nicht behoben ist. Denn das ist in meinen Augen eine der wichtigsten und angenehmsten Funktionen an Blasc. Wenn sich hier im Thread wenigstens was tun würde und man Informatinen erhalten würde ob an dem Problem garbeitet wird oder nicht.


Zu diesem Thema gibt es bereits X Threads, und es wurde schon des öfteren! gesagt dass das Problem bekannt ist, und dass daran gearbeitet wird.

Und gibt zu, würden Crowley oder B3N einmal täglich hier reinschreiben das daran gearbetet wird, würde dich das auch nicht zufriedenstellen.



Gast schrieb:


> Bei dem hier wird nicht mal das Gold angezeigt obwohl ich alles incl. Bank und Inventar übertrage.


Poste mal bitte deine BlascConfig.lua



Gast schrieb:


> Also wenn das so weitergeht mit null Support werdet ihr von mir keine Daten mehr für eure DB erhalten. Ja ich weiß es ist ein gratis Angebot. Aber dafür füttere ich eure Datenbank und je kompletter diese ist desto mehr Besucher bekommt ihr und verdient mehr an der Werbung also spart euch das Argument.


Null Support? Hast du dich hier im Forum schon mal umgeschaut?

So Long
Rascal


----------



## Gast (15. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Poste mal bitte deine BlascConfig.lua
> Null Support? Hast du dich hier im Forum schon mal umgeschaut?



Sry war nicht der richtige Satz von mir. Ich wollte mich nicht allgemein zum Support beschweren was leider so rüberkam es bezog sich nur auf dieses spezielle Problem und von wegen .lua posten schön und gut werde ich heute abend machen aber das ist dann auch wieder nur ne einzel Lösung und hilft nicht allen. 

Und ich denke trotzdem auch immernoch das Blasc ne feine Sache ist!



Rascal schrieb:


> Zu diesem Thema gibt es bereits X Threads, und es wurde schon des öfteren! gesagt dass das Problem bekannt ist, und dass daran gearbeitet wird.



Wäre dann doch schön wenn man die sammelt und nicht über X Threads verteilt läßt. Und ab und zu nur mal zwischendurch postet das noch dran gearbeitet wird dann fühlt man sich gleich besser und muß nicht antworten von was was ich wann lesen und denken "Ok das Problem ist bekannt seit Uhrzeiten aber seitdem hat sich anscheinend nix getan(weil das Datum doch schon nen Tag älter ist)"


----------



## Roran (15. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Sry war nicht der richtige Satz von mir. Ich wollte mich nicht allgemein zum Support beschweren was leider so rüberkam es bezog sich nur auf dieses spezielle Problem und von wegen .lua posten schön und gut werde ich heute abend machen aber das ist dann auch wieder nur ne einzel Lösung und hilft nicht allen.
> 
> Und ich denke trotzdem auch immernoch das Blasc ne feine Sache ist!
> Wäre dann doch schön wenn man die sammelt und nicht über X Threads verteilt läßt. Und ab und zu nur mal zwischendurch postet das noch dran gearbeitet wird dann fühlt man sich gleich besser und muß nicht antworten von was was ich wann lesen und denken "Ok das Problem ist bekannt seit Uhrzeiten aber seitdem hat sich anscheinend nix getan(weil das Datum doch schon nen Tag älter ist)"





Roran schrieb:


> *Und für Bank Chars einen TIP.*
> 
> In den Einstellungen von dem BLASC Profiler,
> sollte im Moment noch die Option  *&#8222;Ausrüstung und Fertigkeiten"* ausgewählt werden.
> ...


----------

